# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Χάθηκε lovebird κοντά σε Ιλιον Πετρούπολη Καματερό

## geo_ilion

θα ηθελα να αναφερω το περιστατικο και αν μπορεσει να με βοηθησει καποιος 
ημουνα στην δουλεια και με πηρε μια γειτονισσα και μου ειπε οτι ο παπαγαλος ειναι εξω απο το κλουβι του 
δεν θελω να μπω σε λεπτομεριες τι ειπα εκεινη την ωρα θα βαλετε bip 
δεν ξερω πως τα καταφερε αλλα ανοιξε την πορτα που μπαινει η τροφη και βγηκε εξω η κεντικη πορτα εχει ασφαλεια και δεν μπορει να την ανοιξει 
τελος παντον ο τσιρο ειναι ενα lovebird αρσενικο πρασινο με πορτοκαλι 
σας βαζω και τρεις φωτο να τον δειτε [IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

αν δειτε κατι η ακουσετε κατι δεν με νοιαζει να τον παρω πισω αρκει να ειναι καλα 
ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι καλα ειναι ενας πανεξυπνος παπαγαλος και πολυ δραστηριος
παιδια του φορουμ απο ιλιον πετρουπολη καματερο η απο οπουδηποτε αλλου την βοηθεια σας 
ευχαριστω εκ τον προτερων

----------


## amastro

Γειτωνάκι, θα έχω το νου μου για το πουλάκι όσο θα είμαι σπίτι. Μακάρι να το βρεις.

----------


## stefos

Εύχομαι γρήγορα να βρεθεί . Αν εχεις κάνα παπαγάλο ,άλλον να τον βγαλεις εξω μήπως 
ακούει και γυρισει

----------


## mai_tai

Γειτονα κ εγω θα εχω το νουμου-ευχομαι γρηγορα να γυρισει πισω ο φιλος σου!Κανε μια βολτα σε ολη την γειτονια κ ελενξε ταρατσες..!

----------


## geo_ilion

εχω γυρισει ολο το ιλιον το εχω πει σε ποσους θα με περνανε και για τρελο τι να πω 
στο μπαλκονι εχω σε αλλο κλουβι τα κοκατιλ μου 
μου ειπε η γειτονισσα οτι πηγε και στο κλουβι τους για λιγο και μετα παλι στο δικο του και μετα πεταξε 
το κλουβι του το εχω παει στην ταρατσα μην το δει και παει εκει με την πορτα ανοικτη

----------


## αργυρω

Σου ευχομαι να το βρεις γρηγορα .Θα εχω κι εγω το νου μου.Δυο φορες ειχα παλιοτερα τετοια παπαγαλακια και τις δυο μου το εσκασαν .Δεν ξερω αν ηταν τυχαιο αλλα θεωρησα οτι το εχει η ρατσα τους να το σκανε.Παντως τη μια φορα το ενα το ειχαν βρει σε δυο δρομους πιο πανω απο το σπιτι μου.Το ειχαν στο μπαλκονι κι οταν περναγα αυτο με γνωρισε κι αρχισε να κρωζει.Κι ετσι το βρηκα και το ζητησα πισω.

----------


## e2014

γιωργο σου ευχομαι να το βρεις γρηγορα το πουλακι.... δυστυχως δεν μενω εκει κοντα,αλλα καλα εκανες και τους ενημερωσες ολους.... μακαρι να εχεις θετικα νεα μεσα στις επομενες ωρες......

----------


## geo_ilion

δυο φωτογραφιες μηπως εχει δει κανεις κατι η εχει μαθει κατι [IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

ελπιζω να ειναι καλα οπου και να ειναι

----------


## panagiotis k

Θα είναι καλά !!!!!!!!! Ο μόνος τρόπος ν ατο ξεπεράσεις είναι να σου δώσω ένα άλλο !!!!!!!! :Happy0159:

----------


## mai_tai

Μπραβο ρε Παναγιωτη-Πολυ χαιρομαι που ανηκω σε αυτην την ομοδα κ ακουω τετοια πραγματα!Μακαρι να το βρει ο Γιωργος το πουλακι αλλα η κινηση σου ειναι  ολα τα λεφτα!!

----------


## panagiotis k

Σε ευχαριστώ Στέλλιο, του το έχω πει και απο τηλέφωνο του Γιώργου, αλλά είναι περήφανος και δεν ήθελε........τώρα ίσως αλλάξει γνώμη !!!!!! 
Του λείπει απ 'ότι καταλαβαίνω , και εφόσον έχω διαθέσιμα προς το παρόν.......

----------


## geo_ilion

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Πανο για την εμπιστοσύνη που μου δείχνεις αλλα τα ειπα και την αλλη φορα απο το τηλεφωνο θα κανω καιρο να το ξεχασω το φιλαρακι γιατι ηταν πανέξυπνο το μικρουλι μου

----------


## WhiteFace

Ευχομαι να τον βρεις, σιγουρα ειναι καλα......οι παπαγαλοι αν διαβασεις και απο τα παλαιοτερα χρονια τα βγαζαν περα και στις πιο δυσκολες συνθηκες!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Λοιπόν Γιώργο άκου την συμβουλή μου...ο παπαγάλος σου δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα(τόσα ριγκνεκ είναι στην Αθήνα ελεύθερα και έχουν γίνει πλέον ντόπια πουλιά!!!) , μπορεί να βρίσκετε ελεύθερος και να ζεί μόνος του ή να πήγε σε κάποια άλλη οικογένεια!!!Δέξου την προσφορά του κ.Παναγιώτη καθώς μπορεί ο μικρός σου να ακούσει την φωνή από το καινουριο λοβάκι και να το τραβήξει και μετά εχεις δύο μικρά ή αλλιώς δεν θα έρθει γτ είναι μακρια!!Αν το έχει υιοθετήσει κάποιος στην γειτονιά και το παπαγαλάκι το καινούριο φωνάζει να είσαι σίγουρος πως το μικρό σου θα ακουστεί καθώς θα απαντάει!!!Αυτή τη στιγμή περνάς το κομμάτι της άρνησης αλλά δεν σου είπαμε να το ξεχάσεις αλλά να προχωρήσεις την ζωή σου !!Νομίζω πως νιώθεις παιρνοντας το καινούριο λοβάκι ότι αντικαταστείς τον φίλο σου!!Είναι αναντικατάστητος,όλα είναι αναντικατάστατα αυτό όμως δεν μας κρατάει πίσω!!Αφού μπορείς και έχεις μια γωνιά στο σπίτι σου πρόσφερε το σε ένα καινούριο λοβάκι και για τον δραπέτη σου θα δείξει ο καιρός!!!!!!!Είμαι μαζί σου σε αυτό που νιώθεις αλλά κάνε χώρο και για άλλο ένα μικρό στην καρδιά σου(με περισσότερη ασφάλεια φυσικά!Βάζε λουκετάκια!!!!)

----------


## geo_ilion

> Λοιπόν Γιώργο άκου την συμβουλή μου...ο παπαγάλος σου δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα(τόσα ριγκνεκ είναι στην Αθήνα ελεύθερα και έχουν γίνει πλέον ντόπια πουλιά!!!) , μπορεί να βρίσκετε ελεύθερος και να ζεί μόνος του ή να πήγε σε κάποια άλλη οικογένεια!!!Δέξου την προσφορά του κ.Παναγιώτη καθώς μπορεί ο μικρός σου να ακούσει την φωνή από το καινουριο λοβάκι και να το τραβήξει και μετά εχεις δύο μικρά ή αλλιώς δεν θα έρθει γτ είναι μακρια!!Αν το έχει υιοθετήσει κάποιος στην γειτονιά και το παπαγαλάκι το καινούριο φωνάζει να είσαι σίγουρος πως το μικρό σου θα ακουστεί καθώς θα απαντάει!!!Αυτή τη στιγμή περνάς το κομμάτι της άρνησης αλλά δεν σου είπαμε να το ξεχάσεις αλλά να προχωρήσεις την ζωή σου !!Νομίζω πως νιώθεις παιρνοντας το καινούριο λοβάκι ότι αντικαταστείς τον φίλο σου!!Είναι αναντικατάστητος,όλα είναι αναντικατάστατα αυτό όμως δεν μας κρατάει πίσω!!Αφού μπορείς και έχεις μια γωνιά στο σπίτι σου πρόσφερε το σε ένα καινούριο λοβάκι και για τον δραπέτη σου θα δείξει ο καιρός!!!!!!!Είμαι μαζί σου σε αυτό που νιώθεις αλλά κάνε χώρο και για άλλο ένα μικρό στην καρδιά σου(με περισσότερη ασφάλεια φυσικά!Βάζε λουκετάκια!!!!)


σε ευχαριστω πολυ Μαριε για τα λογια παρηγοριας να εισαι καλα 
εχω δεχτη την απωλεια του μικρου και ελπιζω να ειναι καλα οπου και να ειναι ειτε ειναι σε αλλη οικογενεια ειτε με αλλους παπαγαλους (απλα να ηξερα οτι ειναι καλα αυτο με νοιαζει)
εχω αλλα τρια κοκατιλ και αρκετα καναρινακια για να μου καλυψουν την απουσια του πραγμα που το κανουν 
με τον Παναγιωτη τα εχουμε πει απο το τηλεφωνο για αυτο το θεμα 
σχετικα με παπαγαλους στην γειτονια εχει δυο τετραγωνα πιο κατω ενα ακομα κοκατιλ που οτι την ωρα φωναζει μοναξια βλεπεις και μια κονουρα που συνεχεια σφυριζει και κανει τον συναγερμο 
α και εναν ζακο αλλα πιο μακρια αυτος

----------


## Steliosan

Παρκο Τριτση κατα πασα πιθανοτητα αφου λες Ιλιον Καματερο αλλιως στο βουνο στη Πετρουπολη αν και βλεπω λιγο χλωμο για εκει,εκτος αν μετακομησε δυτικοτερα στο ποικιλο στο Περιστερι....δυσκολες περιοχες για να χασεις πουλια και πολυ μικρες οι πιθανοτητες να ξαναβρεθουν,παρ'ολα αυτα σου ευχομαι να το βρεις.

----------

